# Polls! Polls! Polls!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The multitude of dumbass polls we've been plagued with since I added the side column Poll Module is really starting to take the piss.

Before you post a poll ask yourself this simple question.

"Am I genuinely interested in the answer or is this an attention whoring effort to show my thread on the main page?"

If you're genuinely intersted in the answer. Fair play, post the poll. However, if you aren't don't bother. 

If i personally judge the poll as bullshit i'll trash it on sight and change your user title to "Attention Whoring Fucktard - with a 2 inch pecker".

The main page of the site is the first thing prospective new users see. If they see 

"Who would win in a fight? Khorne or Bungle?"

They'll fuck off. Quickly.






"Want to blow my pipe while I play with my twanger?"

Jez


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I fully agree and that is one epic clip.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> If i personally judge the poll as bullshit i'll trash it on sight and change your user title to "Attention Whoring Fucktard - with a 2 inch pecker".
> 
> Jez


Classic:laugh:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> your user title to "Attention Whoring Fucktard - with a 2 inch pecker".


Lmao, i couldnt stop laughing at this!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jesus that was a funny clip!!!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Amen to that Jez I was sick of seeing " which primarch is the best " polls , good call mate. JD


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to see steps to rid the forums of needless poll threads and WTF was that clip? That was epic in too many ways lol 

Cheers!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Great, hopefully we'll see some more interesting threads around the place. I know it's quite humerous, but I think that title isn't the best thing to use, it feels too crude and may turn people off, remembering we have alot of younger members with nosey parents. I don't like the idea of having parents threads of complaint cluttering up the board either. If we had a higher age range then I wouldn't care. But. 'Attention Whore' and limited their daily post count would get the point across with less fuss.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Great, hopefully we'll see some more interesting threads around the place. I know it's quite humerous, but I think that title isn't the best thing to use, it feels too crude and may turn people off, remembering we have alot of younger members with nosey parents. I don't like the idea of having parents threads of complaint cluttering up the board either. If we had a higher age range then I wouldn't care. But. 'Attention Whore' and limited their daily post count would get the point across with less fuss.


Thats nice :so_happy:

But, unfortunately I disagree.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

You're the boss! :so_happy:


----------



## divineshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> The multitude of dumbass polls we've been plagued with since I added the side column Poll Module is really starting to take the piss.
> 
> Before you post a poll ask yourself this simple question.
> 
> ...


<do not use words your mummy hasn't explained yet>


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Inspirational stuff there - does your divine shadow have a bellend hanging out of its head by any chance?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorted, that was the guy who made lots of these polls recently. 2 birds Jez, congrats


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, I hate missing all the good moments.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

divineshadow said:


> <do not use words your mummy hasn't explained yet>


This is especially one ofthe guys that done it amillion times.


Thanks jez! I also support the title by far it would be right for parents to know how dumbass their kids are being online wrecking a forum with crap if they dont ask those stupid questions irl why ask it here.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Inspirational stuff there - does your divine shadow have a bellend hanging out of its head by any chance?


Who would win, Jezlad or the frivolous poll posters?










Oh wait. We already know the answer to that.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Jez is like the Emperor, he can shoot out a 'psychic wave' of BANHAMMER.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

It's right, there are way too many pools here...

And WTF is that clip???? Even if i didn't understand all, the small part i understood was awsome!!!! It reminds me a old clip for a french TV channel with a character called "Gali l'alligator" (gali the crocodile) who killed rabbits and birds, with lots of blood and gore scenes ...


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a segment from a UK childrens tv show called Rainbow that aired in the good old 80's! Despite what some people think, it was actually never aired, it's called a 'Christmas Tape' that they make for the staff of the tv studies for a laugh. Still damn funny though!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Who would win, Jezlad or the frivolous poll posters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely siding with Jez, it is his universe, and we are guests in it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow I really with I could have seen what was posted for Jez and pull out the +3 Banhammer of Bitchsmacking that quick. But I agree with what you said.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I always said Bungle was on the other boat!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

really!! even though he plonked his twanger!! lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

is there no way we can secretly transfer all polls over to warseer?, there entire Forum is made of crappy little polls, like who has a bigger twin twag, marines, guard or Tyranids, they would never notice


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Wow I really with I could have seen what was posted for Jez and pull out the +3 Banhammer of Bitchsmacking that quick. But I agree with what you said.


agreed I wanna see it :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I'm happy hes banned


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> is there no way we can secretly transfer all polls over to warseer?, there entire Forum is made of crappy little polls, like who has a bigger twin twag, marines, guard or Tyranids, they would never notice


they would notice,they would double their posts overnight.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad you've put your foot down, Jez.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Son of mortarion said:


> they would notice,they would double their posts overnight.


true, even sneaking one poll over would double there posts :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> +3 Banhammer of Bitchsmacking


Lol you gotta put that in your sig Jez, fucking awesome!! Jez, site owner, admin, wielder of the +3 Banhammer of Bitchsmacking.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome video, I would never have been able to keep a straight face if I was that guy. "If you don't have any balls, ask if you can play with a friends!" 
on a more serious note, I agree, Slight awkward moment As I have just posted my FIRST ever poll and slighly worried. But I do want to know if people use mods for dow, so that makes it ok, doesn't it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If it saomething you really want to know you should be safe from the +3 Banhammer of Bitchsmacking,


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> Jez is like the Emperor, he can shoot out a 'psychic wave' of BANHAMMER.


Lol, very original.


----------

